# Treetop trekking at Horseshoe Valley



## CSB (Dec 2, 2006)

There is a new activity available for anyone staying at Horseshoe Valley/Carriage Hills and Ridge. It is a course through the tree tops and looks quite interesting. Anyone do this yet? We are going to Carriage Hills Dec 23rd and I would like feedback. 

I cannot believe that they offer this in the winter but their website says it is open all year round!!


----------



## EAM (Dec 3, 2006)

*Here's a link to the web site:*

http://www.horseshoeresort.com/adventures/TreeTop_Trekking.asp


----------



## KristinB (Dec 3, 2006)

While I can't offer an opinion on this particular activity, we went to a similar attraction in Collingwood (about an hour away from Horseshoe), and enjoyed it greatly.  However, we were there in September, not December...


----------



## jbwinchester (Dec 5, 2006)

Cindy,

My wife & I were this summer and did the treetop trekking. We really had a great time and can't wait to do it again. They have several treks of varying difficulty, including a kids trek. I am sure you will enjoy it.

Joe


----------



## CSB (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Joe.

I spoke to someone from Treetop and they confirmed that it is open all winter. Should be fun for the kids and my husband. I will see if I'm brave enough to try it.


----------

